# Gyuto Mario



## Salty dog (Feb 21, 2012)

I offer my thoughts at the end of the video.

*Warning - Explicit Language contained in this video*

[video=youtube_share;0kVs8aJlq3E]http://youtu.be/0kVs8aJlq3E[/video]


----------



## Vladimir (Feb 21, 2012)

Excellent!!!
Who is this Mario?


----------



## Aphex (Feb 21, 2012)

Vladimir said:


> Excellent!!!
> Who is this Mario?



RRLOVER http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5006-Welcome-RRLOVER!


----------



## Vladimir (Feb 21, 2012)

This knife has impressed me
It reminded me of a knife of one person
Yes, it was just RRLOVER
It is a pity that many people use nicknames on the forum.
Given the cost of affordable knives Mario, this knife just perfect


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 21, 2012)

Because of the relatively short time Mario's been making knives I'm kinda reluctant to say he's currently making some of the bicest gyutos out there.....but he is.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 21, 2012)

Haha, I loved the ending. Very impressive knife!


----------



## Lefty (Feb 21, 2012)

I love the final comment as much as I love the handle!


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 21, 2012)

That looks amazing. And even the music makes it seem pornographic.

k.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats to Mario!

Mario is just one of those you know put hears and soul into a knife.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice job, Mario! I can't wait to try out one of these knives you're putting out.


----------



## Mike Davis (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice Mario!!! Looks good.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Deckhand (Feb 21, 2012)

You love your tomato destruction. Great end comment. High praise.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 21, 2012)

Great job, Mario -

M<


----------



## Adagimp (Feb 21, 2012)

Is a name change to "Super Mario" in order?


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 21, 2012)

Great vid. and a beautiful knife Mario. Or should I say "Super Mario" ?!?!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi praise indeed.

Very impressive Mario (looks and performance).


----------



## memorael (Feb 21, 2012)

Impressive. The force is strong with this one. *the knife force that is


----------



## mpukas (Feb 21, 2012)

Pretty ***** good is right! That's one damn impressive knife. 

Steel? Edge retention? 

Cheers for posting Salty! mpp


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 21, 2012)

I used it on Saturday. We had a hors d'oeuvres funeral lincheon at noon then worked service in the PM. Bout a 14 hr shift. (not proud, those days are over) and I worked prep and final service. At the end of the day it was still "sharp". Fine for normal work but not for the refined stuff. That's all I ask out of a knife, 14 hrs. Then it get's touched up.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 21, 2012)

I haven't handled any of his, but just watching what he's been doing, it seems like he's doing what the Voodoo Glow Skulls did...they practiced several times a week in a basement for a solid year before their first show and arrived with massive skills.

His knives seemed right up your alley, Salty.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 21, 2012)

I had to google that.

http://www.myspace.com/music/player?song=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.myspace.com%2Fvoodooglowskulls%2Fmusic%2Fsongs%2Fjump-the-gun-76263019

Love the name.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.myspace.com/voodooglowskulls/music/songs/fat-randy-5791697 love this one.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 21, 2012)

Voodoo Glow Skulls are Riverside locals. They play fairly often, but I haven't seen them in years. A couple of them will show up to our house parties every now and then.


----------



## chuck239 (Feb 21, 2012)

I also, have one of Mario's gyutos and have been using it a lot lately. I am going to post some dimensions and thoughts in a week or so. Just wanted to use it at work for a while before posting about it. I have been very happy with it so far, it cuts extremely well, gets very sharp, and holds an edge well. I love the shorter profile of the knife.

-Chuck


----------



## RRLOVER (Feb 23, 2012)

chuck239 said:


> I also, have one of Mario's gyutos and have been using it a lot lately. I am going to post some dimensions and thoughts in a week or so. Just wanted to use it at work for a while before posting about it. I have been very happy with it so far, it cuts extremely well, gets very sharp, and holds an edge well. I love the shorter profile of the knife.
> 
> -Chuck



I am just happy you are not complaining the handle is to big:biggrin:


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 23, 2012)

It would have to be bigger than the barrel of a baseball bat for it to be too big for chuck!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 24, 2012)

It seems the finish on the blade is absolutely immaculate, which would highlight any grind flaws, which are apparently not present! Funny, most customs come with built-in "character"; Mario's knives "character" lies within their perfection..... kudos!


----------

